# Stefan Karl Stefansson is free of cancer



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

At age 42, Stefansson, known most notably for playing Robbie Rotten in Lazy Town, notified the Icelandic National Broadcasting Service, that no longer has liver cancer after going through two surgeries.

  Source


----------



## Beerus (Aug 14, 2017)

The Doctors didnt save him it was the DANK MEMES


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Beerus said:


> The Doctors didnt save him it was the DANK MEMES


If it wasn't for the Robbie Rotten memes, not sure his fundraiser would have raised this much money


----------



## Jayro (Aug 14, 2017)

He's truly number one!!!


----------



## Beerus (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If it wasn't for the Robbie Rotten memes, not sure his fundraiser would have raised this much money


yeah this is the onnly meme that was not cancer


----------



## zoogie (Aug 14, 2017)

Do what you want, 'cause a pirate lives free (of cancer),
YOU ARE A PIRATE!
Yar har, fiddle di dee,
Being a pirate is alright to be,
Do what you want 'cause a pirate lives free (of cancer),
You are a pirate!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 14, 2017)

Beerus said:


> The Doctors didnt save him it was the DANK MEMES



Well you know what they say, fight fire with fire.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Beerus said:


> yeah this is the onnly meme that was not cancer


Pun intended?


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 14, 2017)

im so happy. So glad for him!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw earlier today.  Thank goodness.

I wonder if the SiIvaGunner team will do anything special in celebration.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I wonder if the SiIvaGunner team will do anything special in celebration.


<sarcasm mode="on">What are you talking about, 'team'? It is one guy, and he never sleeps or eats, only uploads high quality video game rips</sarcasm>

Anyway, the LazyTown memes were bleh, I don't see why so many people like them. It's only really that grandayy guy and a few others who still carry on this dead 'trend'. And this is coming from a meme hipster who usually only likes memes once there dead...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> At age 42, Stefansson, known most notably for playing Robbie Rotten in Lazy Town, notified the Icelandic National Broadcasting Service, that no longer has liver cancer after going through two surgeries.
> 
> Source



I know him and dont like this tv showing but I am very happy for him. He did it. Congratulations.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 14, 2017)

LONG LIVE THE INTERNET AND DANK MEMES FOR SAVING THE HERO OF ALL INTERNET


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 14, 2017)

we did it


----------



## aarti (Aug 14, 2017)

Touko White said:


> <sarcasm mode="on">What are you talking about, 'team'? It is one guy, and he never sleeps or eats, only uploads high quality video game rips</sarcasm>
> 
> Anyway, the LazyTown memes were bleh, I don't see why so many people like them. It's only really that grandayy guy and a few others who still carry on this dead 'trend'. And this is coming from a meme hipster who usually only likes memes once there dead...


Have you ever tried a disguise?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 14, 2017)

I forgot to mention in my last post, that I'm still happy for him to have survived cancer. I wasn't being mean-hearted or anything, just commenting on the memes themselves.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2017)

Cancer is hell no matter who you are. Congrats to him. I hope we find a way to make cancer a thing of the past. 

I have read a few sci fi books that mention a few characters getting cancer at one point or another and being treated rather painlessly. Its nice to think that even though the books are fiction, someday we might think about cancer as a minor issue that plagued the 21st century. 

If anyone cares, I know one book was the Night's Dawn Trilogy by Peter F. Hamilton, and I think the other was maybe Halo: Evolutions?


----------



## Touko White (Aug 14, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Cancer is hell no matter who you are. Congrats to him. I hope we find a way to make cancer a thing of the past.
> 
> I have read a few sci fi books that mention a few characters getting cancer at one point or another and being treated rather painlessly. Its nice to think that even though the books are fiction, someday we might think about cancer as a minor issue that plagued the 21st century.
> 
> If anyone cares, I know one book was the Night's Dawn Trilogy by Peter F. Hamilton, and I think the other was maybe Halo: Evolutions?


Nice optimism you have there bortz, and yeah I hope cancer can be treated more easily and happen much less in the future. 
Maybe one day we will find a way, even if it takes us many years.


----------



## queendude (Aug 14, 2017)

Hallelujah


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

Hell yeah! Super glad


----------



## SANIC (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow I cant believe he did it. I always knew he would make it through even though others gave up on him


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 14, 2017)

I beat ya to it http://gbatemp.net/posts/7512091/
Honestly, I knew he was gonna pull through. They said his life expectancy was cut, I say FUCK LIFE EXPECTANCY!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Wow I cant believe he did it. I always knew he would make it through even though others gave up on him


You just contradicted yourself.
"Can't believe"
"Always knew"


----------

